# Westfield MA UKC show



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

MASSACHUSETTS
APPLE VALLEY RAT TERRIER CLUB
WESTFIELD (O) CONF ALT JS
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
Apr 28; S1 Mary King JS SCENT SIGHT; Patricia Wilcox GUARD GUN; Carleen Farrington NORTH TERR; Lew Olson HERD (except BSD) COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:15 am
Apr 28; S2 Patricia Wilcox JS SCENT SIGHT; Mary King GUARD GUN; Lew Olson NORTH TERR; Carleen Farrington HERD (except BSD) COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 1/2 hour after S1
Apr 29; S1 Lew Olson JS SCENT SIGHT; Carleen Farrington GUARD GUN; Mary King NORTH TERR; Patricia Wilcox HERD (except BSD) COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:15 am
Apr 29; S2 Carleen Farrington JS SCENT SIGHT; Lew Olson GUARD GUN; Patricia Wilcox NORTH (except AE) TERR now including APBT (except TFT); Mary King HERD (except BSD) COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:15 am
DOS $25 cash only; JS $10; PE $20, JS $5; Weekend PE Special $70 same dog all 4 shows received by April 20, 2012
Westfield Fairgrounds, Russellville Road 01085; Take Massachusetts Turnpike to Exit 3 Westfield. Bear right at end of ramp. Take first right, Arch Road (landmark Econo Lodge Motel); Go 1.6 miles and take left onto Cabot Rd. Follow to end (.6 miles) then take right onto Russellville Rd. Go .4 miles to Fairgrounds is on right. www.imagevent/AVRTC
Chairperson: Carmeta French (802) 485-4530 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Donna Blews-Pappas (replacing Debi Perry), PO Box 1412, Westfield MA 01086-1412 (413) 204-1107 [email protected]
ES change posted 1/4/12 / TL availability posted 1/12/12/ APBT added 4/29/12 Show 2 2/23/2012


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

So, Whos gonna go?!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn wish I saw this earlier.... How did it go?


----------

